# Carter County Ky on Craigslist



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

I feel so sorry for this beautiful girl. The owner is talking about euthanizing her. 

German Shepherd free to special home


----------



## Thru the Viewfinder (Aug 8, 2011)

Poor girl. She sounds like a ball of nerves. I hope someone will take her in and help her through her fear of children and separation anxiety.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm betting this could be a lot of the owner's fault. They probably never socialized this poor girl and now she may have to pay for their mistakes.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

This must be an old picture cause she looks like a puppy..


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

I've contacted a rescue in Paintsville Ky. I hope to hear back from them soon.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

GSDOWNED said:


> I feel so sorry for this beautiful girl. The owner is talking about euthanizing her.
> 
> German Shepherd free to special home


Well no, he/she isn't - at least not for now. The post says "I hate to go the route of euthanasia, we won't take her to the pound or shelter." So I think she is probably safe in the short term. I hate these "free to a good home" deals though - so many times the dog is just handed over to an uncertain fate, without the owner doing any sort of home visit or check of the adopters..........they can end up as bait dogs, or in research labs. Poor little girl, just needs to be shown that people aren't all scary.......
_____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

I've also contacted the owner with an option for a GSD rescue. As we all know, some people have no clue they exist.


----------

